# Basic essentials before our puppy arrives



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Well, we are finally picking up our puppy next Saturday and absolutely cannot wait :love-eyes:. We have got a crate, a bowl and a harness (for the journey home) so far and are planning a trip to the pet shop next week. We are not at all sure what essentials or fun items we will need - toys (rope, ball, squeaky bone...???) bedding, treats, toiletty-type things (?) etc. I don't want to buy anything we won't use but I certainly want him to feel at home and have plenty to keep him happy when he arrives. If anyone has any suggestions, the more specific the better, I would love to hear from you.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I bought Simple Solution Puppy Aid Training Spray Which really helped Lolly to know where we wanted her to go to the toilet. I sparyed it in the area I wanted her to go and she would straight away sniff and then do a wee  and for a long while she stuck to going in that area of the garden. She goes wherever she fancies now though  but as long as it's not in the house I don't mind!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wubba kong toy
Puppy kong toy 
Puppy toilet pads
Food bowl 
Water bowl 
Vetbed is great bedding 
Brush.. good to get hands on contact with puppy
Poo bags 
umm will add to the list if I can think of anything else


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Another essential is a Kong as when she was little, we would fill it with peanut butter and a few treats and give it to her while we were trying to eat our dinner. It gave us a few minutes peace in those early days when she was so needy and velcro like! Now we freeze them with the same filling and give it to her in her crate if we are going to be out of the house for a few hours.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Wubba kong toy
> 
> Poo bags


Lolly loves her Kong Wubba 

Poo bags - I use Sainsbury's own nappy sacks - 100 for 8p!!!  and sometimes they go on offer and are half price!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

100 for 8p .... thats good value 

I tried some type of nappy bags but they were too think enough when picking up poo on the gravel ....yuk yuk .. you can picture the mess I was in with three cockapoos, a ripped nappy sac and well, poo on my hand ..... hence why I get thick poo bags these days.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

The only thing I can add money can't buy... get lots of rest and sleep now as like with a new baby for the first few days you wont be getting much of either  All worthwhile I have to add as Cockapoos are great


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> 100 for 8p .... thats good value
> 
> I tried some type of nappy bags but they were too think enough when picking up poo on the gravel ....yuk yuk .. you can picture the mess I was in with three cockapoos, a ripped nappy sac and well, poo on my hand ..... hence why I get thick poo bags these days.


I worried about that when I bought them and started off double bagging (but at that price it was still cheap!) but I'm confident now that they are strong enough and only use one. No misshaps yet!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I love how all threads turn to poo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picking up poo is a massive part of cockapoo ownership ....especially with three dogs   

I will try the Sainsbury’s 8p ones .. and let you know if I get poo on my hands ... how my life has changed .... I am talking about poo on my hands :S


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

I love reading the threads, I sit her and laugh!
I am going through *kitchen roll *( to wipe wee away and then wipe it clean with an *adour remover*) like it would get out of fashion!!! If you find some on offer, buy loads. Apperently Morrisons value is cheap and absorbent and I buy in Lidl.
I bought a *little blue silicon bone *shape chewing bone, which has 3 colourful tassles on it in Pets at home. Cider loves spending time on that.
And I bought a *water bowl in the bird area *in pets at home to hang into the crate. In the moment its on the flour but still attached to the crate. It will be good for in the car crate later on on trips. Cider also loves *anything that tangles*, I pull it along and he chases it like a cat. Don't forget to make a name tag for him. Oh the excitment, I was feeling like a child at Christmasarty2:


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

This is all really useful, thanks. I have not heard of Kong toys - will be looking out for them when we got shopping. I had wondered about nappy sacks for poop! Don't much like the idea of them splitting, though What treats would anyone suggest to help with training?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Ive always bought Asda nappy bags never had one break... would nt be suitable for a bigger dog but fine for our dogs, you'll find kong stuff in most pet shops. I wouldn't waste money on the aerosol fillers for the kongs they are expensive and neither of minre liked it anyway, that went for the biscuit things as well I gave mine away. You can fill your kong with cream cheese, peanut butter. Kong also do a tennis ball which to start with wont be applicable but they sqeeek and are very durable, often other balls can be chewed to bits by a determined cockapoo


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Denali said:


> This is all really useful, thanks. I have not heard of Kong toys - will be looking out for them when we got shopping. I had wondered about nappy sacks for poop! Don't much like the idea of them splitting, though:eekji: What treats would anyone suggest to help with training?


Depends on what sort of diet you are planning. For natural treats I would recommend dried liver or liver cake. You will find a recipe on another thread. Or chicken or cheese.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Toys - think of different textures and then you'll get a good variety

Treats - depends on the diet you're going to give. For training, I give chopped up cooked chicken pieces and cut up cocktail sausages. Natural Menu do good treats too.

Enjoy having your puppy home.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I bought Simple Solution Puppy Aid Training Spray Which really helped Lolly to know where we wanted her to go to the toilet. I sparyed it in the area I wanted her to go and she would straight away sniff and then do a wee  and for a long while she stuck to going in that area of the garden. She goes wherever she fancies now though  but as long as it's not in the house I don't mind![/QUO
> 
> Need some of that i think!!!


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

It's important to make sure to only leave safe toys in the crate. The best are kongs, the original kong is great to stuff and will keep them occupied. Also nylabone are very good and come in different flavours. 

Simple Solution is just the best stuff in the world for wee accidents.


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm going to bump this thread up. We're picking our cockapoo up in 10 days and it's good to know what we are going to need! The nappy bags sound good!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Biological washing power/liquid is cheaper than odour remover and does the same thing


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Forgive me Denali, I have lost the plot with all these puppies - is your pup from JD? If so, the MUST HAVE purchase is a sausage toy


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd definitely get baking in advance - lots of liver cake (and remember to line the baking tray) , cut it up and stick it in the freezer. Vet Bed was my favourite purchase - I went back for more.... and more!

And a brush/comb and some ear cleaner - get them used to being groomed while they're young!


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

Hi, I use the cheap sainsburys nappy sacks they are perfect never had one break yet! Ruby has a kong which I leave her with if we are going out. Also when she came home she had a blanket with her mums scent on, just for a few days which I think helped her settle. We didn't have any night time crying! She always dug in her water bowl tipping it everywhere so after trying a few we used a plastic travel bowl which has a click On slanted top she makes less mess now. The Puppy listener book is a great read too! Enjoy your new addition x


----------

